# My pro kit, 3 years in the making!



## spencoh (Jan 7, 2009)

I had this beautiful description all written out, explaining what everything was from left to right....and my computer crashed!!!


WAHH

but here it is, the kit I bring with me to jobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ill try to give a quick description.....
The 10 white palettes are Yaby palettes filled with misc eyeshadows, lipsticks, fx colors, and foundations

The long black palette is a La Femme blush palette

The square black palette is Graftobian pressed powder foundations (amazing)

There is my insanely over packed brush belt, heh. And you have a bunch of skincare products, lose powders, and misc disposables and products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











me goofing off as usual


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 7, 2009)

bahhh, I love you, and your collection


----------



## Odelle (Jan 7, 2009)

Friggin' sweet!

Do you like those egg-sponges?  I saw them on somebody's blog but I'm not sure about the $18...


----------



## crazeddiva (Jan 7, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 7, 2009)

Wowsers!! Nice! How do you like those little egg shaped Beauty Blender?? Worth the $$?


----------



## mommys-makeup (Jan 7, 2009)

love it!! do you think we can get a more comprehensive list of your kit, it would really help out alot of us aspiring mua!! thanx!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 7, 2009)

Love you collection! what type of blush palette is that?? does it hold MAC blushes???


----------



## CosmePro (Jan 7, 2009)

ahhh, you are so cute!  Love the collection


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 7, 2009)

Love it, especially the brushes and you are too cute in the last pic!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, it's you!  I love seeing your stuff on punkmakeup on lj.  My camera is shit though, so I have no good pictures of my makeup to join.


----------



## joey444 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm drooling over all your brushes!!  I'm a sucker for brushes...


----------

